# New STOWA Box >> Official STOWA Information ;)



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

Hello everybody,

like always i was waiting a few days to hear some reactions to our *new STOWA Box* which we have launched together with the *90th anniversary models.*

And also like always: there is a story behind the new Box:

We never do something* without inspiration* and *deeper meanings!*

This is one reason why we have the *STOWA claim: beautiful. good. true.*

The new STOWA box has a story which goes back more than 2 years.

I discussed this matter together with Mr.Hartmut Esslinger (founder of frog design and the inventor of the Apple design language) a long time ago, because our existing (and still nice) box is _usual looking_ and we want to create something new, _more sustainable_ and maybe better related to the STOWA watches and story.

One important matter was: We want to produce it *regional* - because we have here one of the best Forest* (BLACK FOREST)* and a wood industrie which is very high performed.

After a break in development (i was on a point i couldn´t solve a problem which makes the box to expensive and to difficult to produce) i found now a solution last winter.
(sometimes you have to stop to work on things which you couldn´t find the perfect solution just in time - maybe after a while and a break you have a different_ distance_ to the product and with this _new view_ new ideas are coming)

And together with the idea to make some limited Editions for the 90th anniversary i thought it would be great to bring the box with this special watches to the customers.

Here is the explanation/story of the new Box - i love it , but it will be like always: *You never can satisfy everybodies taste ;-)

*___________________________________________________

Besides the new look, the case also has a history and symbolism. 

It was not only our desire to create a case with its own unmistakable design language, also important for us was to have produced it locally.

This was also the biggest challenge: *individuality, sustainable raw materials and regional production at an affordable price. *

Finally, however, we managed to find a specialist in the Black Forest, who now produces the new STOWA case for us by using state-of-the-art machines and diligent craftsmen. 


*To symbolism*.
In addition to its simple design the corpus of the case has four solid corners of beech wood from the local Black Forest.

These four corners symbolize the *four pillars *of the *STOWA spirits *and *STOWA success. 
*
Following the requirement of our logo the first three corners stand for the values of our claim: *beautiful. good. true.* 

The fourth pillar is dedicated to thelocation* Black Forest*, which is an equally important factor for us. 


The Black Forest as a region of the STOWA foundation and still production site has always been and will always be an important factor because of its numerous well-trained and motivated employees.

The silence of the local forests gives all employees many possibilities to regain the neccessary power they need for their effort to the benefit of STOWA. 


Thus the four pillars of the company :* beautiful. good. true. Black Forest* can now also symbolically be found in the case. 
___________________________________________________________________________________________________

Inside the box (under the felt) we have space for the guarantee card and a second strap 


Gladly we offer the case now for all limited Editions and after we have optimized and enlarged the production - we will offer it also for the serial watches (but you can choose the existing or for a additional price you can get the new wooden box (at least till our stock of exitig boxes are empty). Of course the regional produced box has a different price than the existing, but we think it is worth the more costs.

Bye for now

Jörg Schauer


----------



## flappylove (Mar 25, 2010)

I like the utilitarian and simple concept of the box, it looks pretty good, certainly an improvement on the metal box. 
I don't like unnecessary gratuity, so for me the simple materials and purposeful design is appealing. I also love the fact that it is a perfect transporter (I could throw my watch out of the window and trust it would be fine inside this box.) 
I don't need all the 'four pillars' marketing waffle to be convinced it is a nicely designed package.
My only issue is this, could you not have made it a little smaller? It is an enormous box for such a little watch.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

I think I will have to see it in person, which thankfully I will be able to in a few months when my MABLE arrives 

I have always enjoyed the current case, which I also thinks compliments my Prodiver nicely.


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)

The lid top looks exceptionally plain, but rest is nice. Maybe an imprinted logo would go a long way.


----------



## plarmium (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, I do not see any real deeper meanings behind the design of the box. But I can say, that I really like the new design. Far from the extremely boring look of the previously used metal box.


----------



## larryinlc (Oct 11, 2015)

A few months for the Marine Blue? I thought they were to be ready May/June? Oh, and I like the new box.



omeglycine said:


> I think I will have to see it in person, which thankfully I will be able to in a few months when my MABLE arrives
> 
> I have always enjoyed the current case, which I also thinks compliments my Prodiver nicely.


----------



## ads75 (Jan 16, 2014)

Leonine said:


> The lid top looks exceptionally plain, but rest is nice. Maybe an imprinted logo would go a long way.


I agree, not having held one in person does look a bit plain. A "burned in" logo, or perhaps a case/dial etching of the enclosed watch, might break it up a bit.

But I have no idea how much that would add to the price. And at the end of the day, I never bought a watch for the case. Heck, most of the cases just go in a drawer somewhere and take up room.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

I would rather like to have a specially designed anniversary LE watch (not just changing the lume color or dial color on old models).
If Stowa make a newly designed watch for the anniversary, I will buy it even if it comes with the old metal box.

Please, newly designed watch, not newly designed box.


----------



## Robertwilliams. (May 21, 2017)

Leonine said:


> The lid top looks exceptionally plain, but rest is nice. Maybe an imprinted logo would go a long way.


True i agree with that.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Meh, just another reason to raise prices afaic. At least for now, this box is an option and not mandatory. But it sounds like that won't be the case forever.

I used to look towards Stowa as one of the go-to German brands for offering real value. Over the 6 years I've been involved in this community, I've seen the brand go steadily against that vfm trend. The competition has had no problem in staying steady. I guess sourcing costs is the reason. There's something to be said for having the plus of being able to control costs by having actual in-house manufacturing capabilities.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

larryinlc said:


> A few months for the Marine Blue? I thought they were to be ready May/June? Oh, and I like the new box.


July is what I have recently been told.


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)

Respectfully, I see none of the traditional woodworking skills of the Black Forest region in that example box. Also, the lid looks like a composite? The lid not being hinged could also be a problem when used in transport or stowage? 
I love the designs of your watches and was planning on getting one sooner or later, but your old styled metal box seems way more useful and attractive to me. 
Laser cut or silk screened logos or designs would also help make it more attractive imo, that and a hinge system.
Obviously just my opinion.
Btw; after re-reading your post about the design of the new box I understood why it looked sort of familiar. It looks like a wooden version of my Apple "Mini" computer's case.


----------



## jerve (Aug 6, 2014)

I like it! but it would be even better with logo.


----------



## Andrzej (Feb 11, 2006)

I would prefer a logo as well!


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

I am not a fan of the new box. If the box were made of solid wood instead of MDF or press board and had a hinged top I would think differently.

A logo would help the box's presentation immensely. All of my furniture has a lightly embossed logo filled with some sort of stain or ink. I cannot imagine that this could not be done to the boxes for a reasonable cost.


----------



## BoulderCh (May 6, 2013)

I dislike it. Will be a next step is cardboard box?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

BoulderCh said:


> Will be a next step is cardboard box?


No


----------



## ed21x (Feb 11, 2011)

while this box is nice, i wish more watch companies, rather than giving an elaborate box, provided something actually useful- like a watch travel case. Not only would it be cheaper, but it would serve a purpose rather than going into the closet.


----------



## hsukirk (Feb 5, 2011)

I always like the old case. It looks so different than a lot of other offering. However, seeing the new wooden box in person. I must admit it feels a lot more premier. The weight is right & the details are great. I suspect many used to use old metal box to carry watches travelling but I'm sure very few would with wooden one. Looks and feels nicer but lost a bit of practicality.

Saying all that, it might be a good to change it. The old one has been almost a decade.

WP_20170725_13_28_54_Pro by hsukirk, on Flickr


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

I like the idea of a watchroll. A nice cotton or canvas watchroll would be more useful , take up less space and could form the basis of a new line of Stowa branded accessories for their online store.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Saxon007 said:


> I am not a fan of the new box. If the box were made of solid wood instead of MDF or press board and had a hinged top I would think differently.
> 
> A logo would help the box's presentation immensely. All of my furniture has a lightly embossed logo filled with some sort of stain or ink. I cannot imagine that this could not be done to the boxes for a reasonable cost.


Stickley A&C furniture rocks, I have some of their pieces. U have good taste (looks like the Onondaga finish)!


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

whineboy said:


> Stickley A&C furniture rocks, I have some of their pieces. U have good taste (looks like the Onondaga finish)!


Haha, good eye! The finish _is_ Onondaga (#32)

Stickley makes great stuff, I am a huge fan of quarter sawn oak and mortise and tenon joinery.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Saxon007 said:


> Haha, good eye! The finish _is_ Onondaga (#32)
> 
> Stickley makes great stuff, I am a huge fan of quarter sawn oak and mortise and tenon joinery.


Very well-made, too. That solid q-sawn oak weighs a ton, I have the small Roycroft cellaret, I use it as a liquor cabinet, I can barely move it, weighs at least 100 lbs.

If you ever make it to New Jersey, try to visit Craftsman Farms, the Gustav Stickley museum in Morris Plains. They have incredible pieces of his work.


----------



## campes (Nov 2, 2015)

Honestly it looks too bland and boring. If you could etch a monogram on the box and sort of round the edges a bit it would look better. At present the box above looks too...raw. I like simple but this is a bit crude. Dont get me wrong I am a Stowa fan.


----------



## campes (Nov 2, 2015)

I concur.



Saxon007 said:


> I am not a fan of the new box. If the box were made of solid wood instead of MDF or press board and had a hinged top I would think differently.
> 
> A logo would help the box's presentation immensely. All of my furniture has a lightly embossed logo filled with some sort of stain or ink. I cannot imagine that this could not be done to the boxes for a reasonable cost.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Also one picky poisnt - if the idea of the switch to the new box is partly about sustainability then aluminium is one of the most abundant elements on earth, and as a trade off based on sustainability how kind on the environment are tge chemicals contained inmdf ? A fairly large wooden box is less efficient to transport than a similarly sized cardboard box or a watchroll with a cardboard sleeve. I think it's an interesting idea, and I like tge local and xraft ethos Jorg references in hisnopening post but the box has never been the strongest part of the Stowa package. I quite like Laco's leatherette box because it can be used as a travel case and is nice and simple. I hope tje box evolves in to something more befitting the brand.


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

boemher said:


> .......but the box has never been the strongest part of the Stowa package. I quite like Laco's leatherette box because it can be used as a travel case and is nice and simple. I hope tje box evolves in to something more befitting the brand.


First: I don't mind what sort of box, as I collect the watches not the boxes.
Second: I also would prefer Laco's leatherette box......................................as long as Stowa watches are in there,

Volker ;-)

Volker


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Lol me too


----------



## B.... (Feb 23, 2017)

brainless said:


> First: I don't mind what sort of box, as I collect the watches not the boxes.
> Second: I also would prefer Laco's leatherette box......................................as long as Stowa watches are in there,
> 
> Volker ;-)
> ...


I saw the photo of our esteemed moderator, Mike S., holding that case (w/container box on the table) in the Watchuseek report of the Laco factory visit just posted. Looks like a very practical & useable approach to packaging.
B.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

B.... said:


> I saw the photo of our esteemed moderator, Mike S., holding that case (w/container box on the table) in the Watchuseek report of the Laco factory visit just posted. Looks like a very practical & useable approach to packaging.
> B.


I like both, the Laco leatherette box for being a nice travel pouch....









....the Stowa Box for what it stands as explained by Jörg....









....both *of course* with a watch of the respective manufacturer.....

















My tastes are simple: I am easily satisfied with the best. (stolen from Winston Churchill).


----------



## B.... (Feb 23, 2017)

stuffler said:


> I like both, the Laco leatherette box for being a nice travel pouch....
> 
> View attachment 12392477
> 
> ...


I'm OK with that Churchill quote Mike, & the refreshments on the table, but please - no cigars. ;-)
B.
Edit:


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

For what it's worth as a customer soon to buy an Antea, I really love the idea of sustainability and locally sourced materials, and on that rarely does anybody, least alone watch enthusiasts, store their watches in the original packaging, so a scale back on materials makes sense, and I'd go one step further and say because of the aforementioned reason, the only problem I have with this new box is that it is too big and bulky - will take up too much room on a shelf or in the cupboard where it will end up unless the watch is sold on with 'original box and papers, which is the only reason anyone keeps the box in the first place. My favourite watch packaging came from Nomos - simple, elegant, watch sized, not too much. Look at the watch boxes used in the 30s through to the 60s: long 'pencil box' style cases. What more do you need? A return to that is what id like to see - I hate these great big multilayered boxes that watches come in these days - it's a watch, not a power tool, but some people enjoy the packaging as much (if not more in some cases!) as the watch itself.


----------



## Myron (Dec 27, 2009)

whifferdill said:


> For what it's worth as a customer soon to buy an Antea, I really love the idea of sustainability and locally sourced materials, and on that rarely does anybody, least alone watch enthusiasts, store their watches in the original packaging, so a scale back on materials makes sense


Totally agree. I like the new box's approach and the locally-sourced/sustainability angles also appeal to me. Especially since, as whifferdill points out, as soon as I get a new watch the box goes on the shelf.

It seems like such a double-edged sword being a micro brand rockstar like Stowa these days. Having lots of fanatical consumers as a foundation is a definite plus, but then you must face the sandstorm of criticism when you change something as simple and trivial as the packaging.

Personally, I think it's cool that the owner of a company even bothers to make an occasional appearance on the official forum to let his most ardent customers in on the latest news. Makes me feel appreciated as a customer, not cheated because he went and changed the box on me.

I have a MABLE coming any day, and I think I just might keep the box out on the mantle for a while to more fully enjoy the complete Stowa experience. 

Myron


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Myron said:


> Totally agree. I like the new box's approach and the locally-sourced/sustainability angles also appeal to me. Especially since, as whifferdill points out, as soon as I get a new watch the box goes on the shelf.
> 
> It seems like such a double-edged sword being a micro brand rockstar like Stowa these days. Having lots of fanatical consumers as a foundation is a definite plus, but then you must face the sandstorm of criticism when you change something as simple and trivial as the packaging.
> 
> ...


Funny how different people have different feelings about what would be considered simple and trivial as I felt this same way about the changing of a little letter to a different one and adding an actual logo to a dial. But unlike the apparent feelings towards this new box, I was in the minority with that one.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

I preferred the old logo much more .. 
I don't care for the old Stowa box, nor do.I particularly like the new one. If Laco can provide a part of the buying experience that compares favourably to Stowa then it's worth mentioning that in the discussion


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

To be frank. I now have 10 steel box kept inside the cabinet and have really no use for them except keeping them in case that I need to sell my watch (which unlikely but never say never) the new box will not solve this spacing problem either. Nomos actually done it better and more space saving. Just saying. But I welcome the change. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

hidden830726 said:


> To be frank. I now have 10 steel box kept inside the cabinet and have really no use for them except keeping them in case that I need to sell my watch (which unlikely but never say never) the new box will not solve this spacing problem either. Nomos actually done it better and more space saving. Just saying. But I welcome the change.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


True, but the NOMOS box is really cheap. I accidentally snapped the string on one box, and apparently the person who owned another watch before me did the same as that box also had a snapped string.

But like others have said, I buy watches, not boxes.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Some of my fairly expensive Seikos( MM300, SBBN013 ) simply come with nice cardboard boxes , but the branding , colour scheme and little splashes of yellow felt like material make them feel good enough and they aren't particularly bulky. I do think that that they are well designed however, with enough attention to detail to feel like quality packaging, and in keeping with the mood of the watches in that productline.

At the end of the day a box is a box , but if you look at Stowa watches and the experience of purchasing from them which is usually excellent the box is the least impressive part. I admire the effort to improve this and will reserve further judgment until I see one in person and for now give the benefit of the doubt that it is indeed nicer than the old packaging.


----------



## RightYouAreKen (Dec 14, 2015)

It's funny. One of the things I was most excited about when I got my new Omega Speedmaster was the box and accessories that it comes with. However, once I got the watch out of the box and oogled it for a few minutes, I packed it all up and put it on the top shelf of my closet where it's sat closed up for the last year. So, I agree with some of the other recent posters, I support a simpler, more sustainable box, especially if it saves a few bucks on the price of the watch.

Once loved, now rarely seen:


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

Sorry, I like the old box better.


----------



## smuggled_sheep (Dec 13, 2013)

The new wooden box seems better to me than the previous box they use. 

Only that it looks too plain, it might look more elegant with a Stowa logo on it. The paper where they place their brand name will surely get worn out in time. 

Without their name in the box itself, it will just be another wooden box in the future.


----------



## picanhapilot (Mar 23, 2009)

i received my 3rd and 4th stowa today. they arrived in both styles of boxes.

my first impression, from reading this forum announcement, was that it was a slick attempt at trying to justify a cheaper box. 

use locally-sourced, renewable-material to construct a box? great idea. 
stick 4 little pieces of said wood around a compressed fiberboard box? cheap idea.

that said, in the flesh, the box feels nice and hefty. 
and honestly, it's a box... i put it back in the original packaging and keep it in the storage... in the eventual day i'll ever need to sell the watch again. (hasnt happened).
i've have watches from omega, nomos, chronoswiss, etc....... some of the boxes are nicer. some of the boxes are far worse.


in the end .... its a box that sits out of sight, out of mind, in perpetuity. 
beteen the metal case and this new wooden box, my ultimate conclusion is that i couldnt care any less.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

You wrote a fair deal for a man who couldn't care less ! Congratulations on the two new additions look forward to seeing pics in the 90th LE thread.


----------



## chickenlittle (Jan 10, 2012)

Hate the compressed wood box. Looks cheap. Feels cheap. What were they thinking.

I wrote to complain after realizing that people were getting their new Stowa watches in the metal box. They basically said too bad. All new watches now come with the metal box again. I must have gotten one of the last batch of the wood box.

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza (Nov 6, 2009)

Jörg Schauer said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just saw this thread for the first time.

As an architect and designer, I absolutely LOVE this box.
The materials, construction details, label, colors, all of it.
It feels very congruent with both the Stowa company ethos and with more general materials and packaging ethics today.

_Bravissimi_, Mr. Schauer and Stowa. |>


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

I am ready to order a Stowa Marine in a short while. I really hope I can get them to send it to me in the metal box.


Rick


----------



## chickenlittle (Jan 10, 2012)

Rickster27b said:


> I am ready to order a Stowa Marine in a short while. I really hope I can get them to send it to me in the metal box.
> 
> Rick


I would write a letter to confirm they can and will send you a metal box if you make an order. You don't want the MDF wood box. Trust me.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## montydrei (Dec 5, 2018)

For what it's worth, my Antea Klassik 365 that I ordered back in March 2019 came in the metal box. I think if you were to order the Marine today, it would come in the metal box. Still, might be safer to contact Stowa and directly request the metal box.


----------



## debasercl (Mar 27, 2014)

I ordered an Antea a few weeks ago and it came in the metal box.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

My Flieger Verus BFLE came in a metal box as well.


----------



## woiter (Jul 20, 2018)

Marine 36 in January also arrived in a metal box.


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

Today Stowa answered in reply to - 'If I order a Marine 36 will it come in a metal box. The answer was:

"Please note only our limited Black Forest watches comes standardly in a wooden box."

I guess that would confirm a metal box for Marine 36.

Rick


----------



## Apollo_frost (May 4, 2016)

I loved the metal box that my Black Forest LE came in... the book was a very nice touch too! 💯points for presentation! 
I can perhaps see how some might not like the wooden box as much, but from the pictures it looks very nicely done. I like the minimalist aesthetic of the branding in general; it’s funny but the font and colour selection make it immediately identifiable as German in my mind!


----------



## chickenlittle (Jan 10, 2012)

I must have been special to have received the MDF box for my regular flieger. It's actually worse in person than the pictures.

If anyone in Toronto wants to trade for a metal box let me know. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------

